# Chrome ( old usa experimental rock)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

These guys are aliens, lets face it, there music is cosmic in term of modernism and futurism..
They started in the 70'' for christ sake no one sounded like em they way beyond there time.

There music still sound fresh , actual,some of there work could had been done in 2015 like the 
piece ''something rythmic'' what an incredible band , there existence is paradoxal, there so odd for the time , they clearly sound like they were from another dimension place in time.

*I would love to get there stuff in vinyls, or the box-set.*
My verdict there is very little that sound like em in fact they are unique.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

They are one of my favorite bands ever. Half Machine Lip Moves is a classic, as well as the stuff they did on the Subterranean Modern compilation. The closest thing I can think of that sounds like them is the album Severe Exposure by Six Finger Satellite, who were clearly fans of them.


----------

